
A statistical learning web service, in R - mariorz
http://blog.revolution-computing.com/2009/06/a-statistical-learning-web-service-in-r.html
======
aneesh
R is very powerful, but its use is mostly limited to statisticians. So
providing a simple interface for people to leverage predictive models built in
R is a great idea.

But their sample output (<http://predict.i2pi.com/8MjSV2AA>) just shows the
distributions of all the input variables. I don't actually see any
predictions.

Edit: There are no predictions there because there are no "NA"'s in the sample
file to predict. You would think they'd create a demo file that would showcase
the predictions!

~~~
henning
Could people making things like this make it more accessible by, say, hooking
it up to Google Docs? Or some other web spreadsheet? "Point us at your data
and watch us do cool stuff with it."

Forcing users to create a specially formatted CSV from scratch just to try
something out is asking for low participation.

~~~
i2pi
Good point. My concern here is that when people work with spreadsheets they
tend to violate they layout principles that I'd prefer data to adhere to.
Maybe a better option would be to create a google docs plugin that lets people
clean up their spreadsheets - interactively pointing out where cleaning needs
to be done.

------
i2pi
Hi - The interface is not very intuitive. I can say that with some authority
as I'm the guy behind this. The idea was to get it out and see how people use
it.

And so far I'm seeing that many people are getting confused by the correct
file format and how to annotate predictions. But given that so many people are
giving it a go, I'll spend some time cleaning it up and making it more user
friendly.

Thanks for all of your interest.

Josh

------
snewe
Direct link:

<http://predict.i2pi.com/>

